

Google SketchUp Gets 3D Printing Plug-In  - ph0rque
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=211100170

======
ph0rque
Should have posted the blog announcement:
<http://sketchupdate.blogspot.com/2008/10/file-3d-print.html>

